# Writing a Violin Concerto



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Well here's another update.
The first 2 movements are finished and the third is a few minutes in and going very well indeed.
I didn't mention that the work is tonal and deliberately so. It's quite refreshing to re-acquaint myself with a language I learnt a long time ago but I haven't fully used for a while, especially in such a direct way. When I say tonal, I mean it's tonal to my ears and the rhetoric is certainly classical in nature (not sound though). In other words there are clear, perhaps even memorable, themes and development.
I will record a soloist early next year to play alongside my samples, which are of a high professional quality and very convincing. I'll also post a link to the recording when done for anyone who's interested.
Now back to the ricochet section to make the soloist sweat a bit more...……...such fun.


----------

